# TPF Update Jul 14, 2022



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Argh! What's going on??!! Just logged on and everything has changed, photos are now a weird shape (a Kelly 32 now looks more like a shoulder Kelly   ) And why am I earning bonus points for writing a post?? This feels like some kind of computer game.. level four here I come  
Is this just disconcerting because I'm old? Anyone else?!


----------



## RueMonge

Tonimichelle said:


> Argh! What's going on??!! Just logged on and everything has changed, photos are now a weird shape (a Kelly 32 now looks more like a shoulder Kelly   )


Yes, argh. How do I find my favorite forums list?


----------



## Antonia

Tonimichelle said:


> Argh! What's going on??!! Just logged on and everything has changed, photos are now a weird shape (a Kelly 32 now looks more like a shoulder Kelly   )


Yes, me too....not liking the photo's and I miss the old forum already!   Don't know how to fix it...even going wider on the view above (the 3 dots) doesn't fix the photos!!


----------



## Sferics

I achieved a lot of weird things and 5 Years member but I', around since 2015, hm...and why am I Level 1? Oh wait, now I'm Level 4 and achieved more...err...things that jam my notifications.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sferics said:


> I achieved a lot of weird things and 5 Years member but I', around since 2015, hm...and why am I Level 1?


Well I hit level 4.. go me!!    I've been here since 2013 and was kind of sadly excited to get my OG badge next year, hope that's still a thing!


----------



## redney

Every time there is a forum change/update I think GAH I miss the old UI but eventually get used to it. That said, I dislike this font. It's harder to read. Also, is there a way to make the last column with the titles of the most recent threads in a sub-forum longer? I like to browse and see active threads. The character limit in this column is very short and you can't read much of the thread title. TIA! This is what I mean - the column on the right:




 But @Vlad and team, thanks as always for working on improvements. I'm sure there's a lot under the hood that we don't see that makes the forum run better.


----------



## Sferics

redney said:


> Every time there is a forum change/update I think GAH I miss the old UI but eventually get used to it. That said, I dislike this font. It's harder to read. But @Vlad and team, thanks as always for working on improvements. I'm sure there's a lot under the hood that we don't see that makes the forum run better.


Yes, but the pics look indeed awfully distorted - currently I won't post in the OOTD-Thread, I'm fat enough in rl


----------



## lallybelle

PICTURES!!!!


----------



## redney

Sferics said:


> Yes, but the pics look indeed awfully distorted - currently I won't post in the OOTD-Thread, I'm fat enough in rl


I haven't viewed a photo in the new layout yet. Will go find one.


----------



## Sferics

Please make this stop


----------



## 880

Sferics said:


> Please make this stop
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447346


Yes please!

also the you have reached a new achievement is annoying, and I have tried to disable in my profile


----------



## redney

Yes, is there a way to turn off the notifications of "achievements?"


----------



## Notorious Pink

I’m ridiculously achievement-motivated. I want ALLLLL of them. 
I’m the idiot who keeps checking to make sure I unlock everything I can and then wondering why I havent yet - like for posts on every holiday (I‘m pretty sure I’ve logged in every day for at least the last few years at least).

Beyond that, I find the new interface visually appealing. Of course it will take some time to work out the bugs, but I really like the way this looks! Thank you @Vlad and @Megs


----------



## whateve

I can hardly tell the difference between the read threads and the unread threads.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I didn't click on anything and now everything is marked as read.


Yep
also why is there Select showcase achievements phrase?


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## 880

Sferics said:


> Yes, but the pics look indeed awfully distorted - currently I won't post in the OOTD-Thread, I'm fat enough in rl


agree  I almost thought it was my eye glasses lol

also, why is every forum marked new?


----------



## V0N1B2

Ooohh is that why Kim Kardashian’s pics looked like was standing in front of funhouse mirrors?

The text is so small, I cant see. help...


----------



## muchstuff

I seem to have lost my status as an authenticator.


----------



## acrowcounted

muchstuff said:


> I seem to have lost my status as an authenticator.


I can see it.


----------



## 880

muchstuff said:


> I seem to have lost my status as an authenticator.


You still have it


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I seem to have lost my status as an authenticator.


I'm seeing it on your avatar.


----------



## muchstuff

acrowcounted said:


> I can see it.


Ah, it's back!


----------



## Vlad

Tonimichelle said:


> Argh! What's going on??!! Just logged on and everything has changed, photos are now a weird shape (a Kelly 32 now looks more like a shoulder Kelly   )



Can you point me to where you see this distortion? I am sure it's just a simple adjustment to fix.


----------



## Vlad

redney said:


> Yes, is there a way to turn off the notifications of "achievements?"



Yes, I have turned them off.


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Ooohh is that why Kim Kardashian’s pics looked like was standing in front of funhouse mirrors?
> 
> The text is so small, I cant see. help...


I went down to the bottom of the page and changed the style. That helped a little. Now I have it on the one that just says Purse Forum, not light or dark. It was on light before.

If you think it is too small you can probably change the size in your browser settings to zoom in a little.


----------



## acrowcounted

I’ll probably get used to it but I feel like so much helpful info has disappeared from the main forum pages. Can no longer see the username of the latest responder to a thread. No visibility into the subforums until you click through to them (has anyone posted there? Which thread has bumped? etc) 
I wish the main forum page looked like the “similar threads” at the bottom of each post.


----------



## whateve

I changed to wide screen but now I'm not seeing the dots to change it back and the pictures are awfully distorted.


----------



## Sferics

Vlad said:


> Can you point me to where you see this distortion? I am sure it's just a simple adjustment to fix.








						Kim Kardashian Style Thread
					

I wonder what it's like to go to dinner with someone with gastric surgery. Do they pick off your plate? Order lettuce with no dressing? Eat an entire order of sashimi and that's it? Sashimi and a bowl of lettuce actually sounds kinda good. Maybe I should do it after all.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Okay, Kim is not the best example^^...but here you can see it. It is all stretched and distorted.


----------



## gracie05

FYI usernames are showing up as black on dark mode, which makes them difficult to read


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## Prada Psycho

OMG!!! This Prada Madras should be square, not rectangle.


----------



## Prada Psycho

I don't like the avatar photo resolution either.


----------



## purly

Looks great from a browser on my phone.


----------



## Sferics

This is what I see with my mobile (the newest android version). I can't interact with anything.

(Maybe it's the short cut?)


----------



## Prada Psycho

OMG!  Just popped over to the Prada AT thread.  There's no way on Earth to authenticate with the photos all stretched out.


----------



## Vlad

I am working on the image issue right now, stay tuned!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Okay, I'm on my phone now. The photos in the threads look normal, but there's no way at least I can authenticate with these teeny tiny pictures.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Prada Psycho said:


> I don't like the avatar photo resolution either.



Me too! I dislike the round avatar picture!!!!   Please go back to square!


----------



## purly

Some of the images in this thread make people look a lot wider than they are.





						Post Your Outfit of the Day! (OOTD)
					

Here’s a more detailed shot for you of the Jimmy Choos!  You have the best 'Choos'!  (being clever with my words) ;)  But really, you do have the best shoes!!!! :tup:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## paula3boys

I don't know what is going on, but I can't see notifications (of replies to threads I follow, someone quoting/replying to me) anymore. I logged in and saw 24 (never have I had that many) then I refreshed the page because I couldn't click on them to read what they were and now they are just gone.

I cannot find a lot of threads. For example, the Coach landing page no longer has the clubhouse forum, shopping forum, etc. Edit to add: I can't find any forum/threads about tv/movies anymore. Where did that whole forum go?

The writing is tiny (and I don't want to zoom on my browser as all other sites' writing is normal and fine as is).

Please put everything back to the way it was!


----------



## Genie27

This is the view on my phone…most of the info is obscured by info bars, reply button etc…

I’m sure I will adjust to the new look, but if some of these extra elements can be minimized on mobile it will be nicer.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I have enabled "Don't show status" (I prefer ninja mode) but when I look to see which Members is on, my user name was greyed out, now it's black and bold on who is currently logged on? Oy, oy, oy.


----------



## A bottle of Red

How do i see only new threads rather than new posts? So confused


----------



## clementina2

I can't seem to find my watched threads on the desktop version. I can find it on my mobile though.


----------



## Megs

Ok making a list of all of your thoughts so we can keep working on them! Any new rollout always needs some time to tweak so that it is right. This is the first step in getting us back to having a dedicated app, we needed to upgrade the forums, as well as the first step in getting more cool features! Hang tight with us!


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Ooohh is that why Kim Kardashian’s pics looked like was standing in front of funhouse mirrors?
> 
> The text is so small, I cant see. help...



Awwww... this is me, yes. ::whine::


----------



## lill_canele

clementina2 said:


> I can't seem to find my watched threads on the desktop version. I can find it on my mobile though.


Click on the drop down arrow next to "Forums" on the top bar, it should appear. (This is for desktop).


----------



## lulu212121

I don't see the Chanel Clubhouse subforum or the Chanel Stock thread. I can only access the regular threads.

eta. V0N1B2 showed me how to access!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Vlad said:


> Can you point me to where you see this distortion? I am sure it's just a simple adjustment to fix.


Sorry Vlad I've just seen this. The Kelly at the bottom of the page




__





						What is your latest Hermes purchase?
					

This is not a chat thread or for asking/answering questions on products.   NO QUESTIONS. Please take to a more appropriate thread and tag the member's name ('@' before tPF name, it should turn red for a mention alert)  If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Vlad

Tonimichelle said:


> Sorry Vlad I've just seen this. The Kelly at the bottom of the page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your latest Hermes purchase?
> 
> 
> This is not a chat thread or for asking/answering questions on products.   NO QUESTIONS. Please take to a more appropriate thread and tag the member's name ('@' before tPF name, it should turn red for a mention alert)  If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



The squeezed image bug has been fixed!


----------



## Genie27

I love that @Vlad is making changes on the fly - back to square avatars, and no awards etc.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Vlad said:


> The squeezed image bug has been fixed!


Yes thank you! Looks normal now


----------



## V0N1B2

lulu212121 said:


> I don't see the Chanel Clubhouse subforum or the Chanel Stock thread. I can only access the regular threads.


It’s moved up and to the right like this:


----------



## lill_canele

Unable to upload 9.8 MB (cell phone taken) photo onto a post.
Says: "The uploaded file is too large.".  
But I can post this screenshot lol


----------



## lulu212121

Thank you @V0N1B2


----------



## lill_canele

Also when I click on “Hot” on a computer or my cell phone I only get one post:


----------



## Swanky

Hoping "new posts" works again soon!


----------



## muchstuff

Where have the reference and clubhouse threads gone?(Balenciaga)

EDIT: Thanks @V0N1B2 , got it!


----------



## Vlad

Swanky said:


> Hoping "new posts" works again soon!



Working on it.


----------



## lill_canele

Swanky said:


> Hoping "new posts" works again soon!



I think it works for me?
If I click on the "Feeds" drop down, and go to "Posts", I think that's where the most recent posts are available (by looking at the time it was posted).

Or is that dropdown not working for you at all?


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## Vlad

lill_canele said:


> Unable to upload 9.8 MB (cell phone taken) photo onto a post.
> Says: "The uploaded file is too large.".
> But I can post this screenshot lol



Try now, I have increased the limit.


----------



## muchstuff

My email notifications arriving very long with huge font...


----------



## lill_canele

Vlad said:


> Try now, I have increased the limit.


Yes, it works! Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> My email notifications arriving very long with huge font...
> 
> View attachment 5447470


Oof I know, working on a fix!


----------



## Swanky

lill_canele said:


> I think it works for me?
> If I click on the "Feeds" drop down, and go to "Posts", I think that's where the most recent posts are available (by looking at the time it was posted).
> 
> Or is that dropdown not working for you at all?


Feeds work, but I don't prefer it, it's real time so it keep updating constantly.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Oof I know, working on a fix!


Fixed on my end, @Vlad you're doing an amazing job on the fly today! Thanks!


----------



## south-of-france

It works on my phone. Thank you!


----------



## redney

Thanks for changing the initial font to one more readable, @Vlad! Looking good now!


----------



## RueMonge

lill_canele said:


> Click on the drop down arrow next to "Forums" on the top bar, it should appear. (This is for desktop).


Thank you


----------



## paula3boys

paula3boys said:


> I don't know what is going on, but I can't see notifications (of replies to threads I follow, someone quoting/replying to me) anymore. I logged in and saw 24 (never have I had that many) then I refreshed the page because I couldn't click on them to read what they were and now they are just gone.
> 
> I cannot find a lot of threads. For example, the Coach landing page no longer has the clubhouse forum, shopping forum, etc. Edit to add: I can't find any forum/threads about tv/movies anymore. Where did that whole forum go?
> 
> The writing is tiny (and I don't want to zoom on my browser as all other sites' writing is normal and fine as is).
> 
> Please put everything back to the way it was!


I see the TV forum now.


----------



## Suncatcher

How do I see the subforums?


----------



## Vlad

Suncatcher said:


> How do I see the subforums?



The sub-forums have moved into the sidebar navigation!


----------



## 1LV

muchstuff said:


> My email notifications arriving very long with huge font...
> 
> View attachment 5447470


Lol!!  I needed this.  (Now if I could just find the laughing emoji. . .)


----------



## Genie27

If possible, can we get the jump to new/page numbers/navigation to show at the top of the page on mobile? 

And +1 for liking the old style of sub-forum list above the sticky posts, and the latest poster visible.


----------



## Suncatcher

Vlad said:


> The sub-forums have moved into the sidebar navigation!


Got it! Thanks Vlad.


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## turfnsurf

Is there a way to increase the limit amount of navigation Return/Reverse (back arrow)? (or tell me a more efficient way to return to original post plz*) 

*I follow a link and use the arrow to reverse back to original post (ex: I followed link to KimK to see initial image issue then got stuck after 1 reverse to page1 of that thread rather than being able to reverse again back to this thread) -It took me a silly amt of time to locate this thread again afterwards 

Thnx for all you do!

**Edited to add that I primarily use an iPhone


----------



## acrowcounted

Loving the new picture interface! Pictures haven’t worked well on my iPad Pro (only half would load or they would randomly zoom in with no way to reset it without backing out of the whole thread) since the last forum update. This is working much more smoothly!


----------



## snibor

Swanky said:


> Hoping "new posts" works again soon!


This!  When I try to see new posts I get error message


----------



## Hyacinth

THIS ABSOLUTELY STINKS !!!

I DON'T want to see "similar threads". If I want something similar I know how to Search for it.

How are threads about Hermes scarves similar to Coach handbags? Coach is pretty much the only forum where I post. Or SURGERY BUDDIES IN SOUTH KOREA?????? Or "DES, Rhino, and Lip Augmentation (March 2022, S. Korea)"? To the best of my recollection I haven't had any recent surgery that required a trip to South Korea, nor was I planning to.

And half of my .html and formatting choices at the tops of my replies have been replaced BY QUESTION MARKS!!! WTF???? The only choices left that I actually recognise are the *B* and the _I !!!_

"Similar threads​[IMG alt="bunnycat"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/466/466470.jpg?1412291016[/IMG]
Scarves Scarf of the Day 2022 - Which Hermès scarf are you wearing today?

bunnycat
Jan 1, 2022
Hermès
651 652 653
Replies10KViews460K
Today at 5:09 PM
Maedi
[IMG alt="Maedi"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/195/195887.jpg?1242496703[/IMG]
[IMG alt="JenJBS"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/687/687823.jpg?1575845429[/IMG]

Sticky
2022 Resolution: Shopping my own bag and SLG collection. Anyone else?

JenJBS
Dec 27, 2021
Handbags & Purses
565 566 567
Replies8KViews281K
Today at 4:35 PM
Katinahat
[IMG alt="Katinahat"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/618/618508.jpg?1647294764[/IMG]
B
Surgery Buddies 2022 in South Korea !





bubble2020
Jan 19, 2022
Asian Plastic Surgery & Cosmetic Procedures
2 3 4
Replies59Views3K
Sunday at 5:09 PM
kmyu
K
H
DES, Rhino, and Lip Augmentation (March 2022, S. Korea)

hvyln
Aug 17, 2021
Asian Plastic Surgery & Cosmetic Procedures
2
Replies25Views3K
May 26, 2022
angellee
A
T
My Experience with Brian as my Care Advocate for PS in SK

Totoro00
Jun 21, 2022
Asian Plastic Surgery & Cosmetic Procedures
2
... "

And what happened to the links at the top of the page showing Replies to my posts and Conversations? They seem to be completely gone. I don't know what other problems I'll find, I only took one look at the new format and thought the site had been hacked. I haven't even tried to read or Reply to any posts yet. Heaven help any New Member who's trying to find his or her way around the forums.

I'm sorry, but this is HORRIBLE. I hope this mess can be fixed quickly.Good luck, Vlad.


*ETA *- I just posted an edit which seems to have disappeared.I DID find the link to the Replies and Conversations posts. It's just a number in a small red oval above my ID. Nothing else.

And now my *"Similar threads"* show:

"Similar threads​[IMG alt="nat74"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/352/352143.jpg?1307233452[/IMG]
New Serial Sticker and NO Authenticity Card for Smaller SLG

nat74
Apr 29, 2022
Chanel
Replies2Views1K
Jun 14, 2022
atlsweetpea11
[IMG alt="atlsweetpea11"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/228/228141.jpg?1564840627[/IMG]
[IMG alt="darkangel07760"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/205/205919.jpg?1646492082[/IMG]
Shopping at Coach Factory

darkangel07760
Jun 22, 2022
Coach Shopping
Replies6Views489
Tuesday at 11:40 AM
Alexa5
[IMG alt="Alexa5"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/369/369680.jpg?1656452233[/IMG]
[IMG alt="poptarts"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/71/71162.jpg?1371568303[/IMG]
Hermès WTS 2 New TPM Evelyne Etoupe & Mauve Sylvestre

poptarts
Jul 3, 2022
Handbag Listings
Replies5Views385
Monday at 10:36 PM
poptarts
[IMG alt="poptarts"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/71/71162.jpg?1371568303[/IMG]
[IMG alt="Addy"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/6/6052.jpg?1593397195[/IMG]
Pictures of Fake Loewe - read the guidelines before posting

Addy
Dec 30, 2021
Loewe
Replies0Views432
Dec 30, 2021
Addy
[IMG alt="Addy"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/6/6052.jpg?1593397195[/IMG]
[IMG alt="andral5"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/550/550857.jpg?1591586796[/IMG]
Tory Burch Lee Radziwill Counterfeits?

andral5
May 28, 2022
Tory Burch
Replies12Views751
Jun 8, 2022
andral5
[IMG alt="andral5"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/550/550857.jpg?1591586796[/IMG]
Share:

... "



*Posts from forums that with one exception I've never even posted at and have no interest in. *The only connection they have to me seems to be that they may or may not include the words "fake" or "counterfeit" or "authenticity" or "Coach". That narrows down the potential candidates a lot, doesn't it? 

That "feature" needs to go, and the sooner the better.


*EATA* - I don't like how close the posts are to each other either, it looks and feels too cluttered. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Vlad

Hyacinth said:


> THIS ABSOLUTELY STINKS !!!
> 
> I DON'T want to see "similar threads". If I want something similar I know how to Search for it.
> 
> How are threads about Hermes scarves similar to Coach handbags? Coach is pretty much the only forum where I post. Or SURGERY BUDDIES IN SOUTH KOREA?????? Or "DES, Rhino, and Lip Augmentation (March 2022, S. Korea)"? To the best of my recollection I haven't had any recent surgery that required a trip to South Korea, nor was I planning to.
> 
> And half of my .html and formatting choices at the tops of my replies have been replaced BY QUESTION MARKS!!! WTF???? The only choices left that I actually recognise are the *B* and the _I !!!_
> 
> "Similar threads​[IMG alt="bunnycat"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/466/466470.jpg?1412291016[/IMG]
> Scarves Scarf of the Day 2022 - Which Hermès scarf are you wearing today?
> 
> bunnycat
> Jan 1, 2022
> Hermès
> 651 652 653
> Replies10KViews460K
> Today at 5:09 PM
> Maedi
> [IMG alt="Maedi"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/195/195887.jpg?1242496703[/IMG]
> [IMG alt="JenJBS"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/687/687823.jpg?1575845429[/IMG]
> 
> Sticky
> 2022 Resolution: Shopping my own bag and SLG collection. Anyone else?
> 
> JenJBS
> Dec 27, 2021
> Handbags & Purses
> 565 566 567
> Replies8KViews281K
> Today at 4:35 PM
> Katinahat
> [IMG alt="Katinahat"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/618/618508.jpg?1647294764[/IMG]
> B
> Surgery Buddies 2022 in South Korea !
> 
> bubble2020
> Jan 19, 2022
> Asian Plastic Surgery & Cosmetic Procedures
> 2 3 4
> Replies59Views3K
> Sunday at 5:09 PM
> kmyu
> K
> H
> DES, Rhino, and Lip Augmentation (March 2022, S. Korea)
> 
> hvyln
> Aug 17, 2021
> Asian Plastic Surgery & Cosmetic Procedures
> 2
> Replies25Views3K
> May 26, 2022
> angellee
> A
> T
> My Experience with Brian as my Care Advocate for PS in SK
> 
> Totoro00
> Jun 21, 2022
> Asian Plastic Surgery & Cosmetic Procedures
> 2
> ... "
> 
> And what happened to the links at the top of the page showing Replies to my posts and Conversations? They seem to be completely gone. I don't know what other problems I'll find, I only took one look at the new format and thought the site had been hacked. I haven't even tried to read or Reply to any posts yet. Heaven help any New Member who's trying to find his or her way around the forums.
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is HORRIBLE. I hope this mess can be fixed quickly.Good luck, Vlad.



I am looking to disable the similar threads, it’s inaccurate. Just need to find out how. 

Are you saying that the editor icons are showing as question marks? This is likely a caching issue, are you on Win or a Mac?


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> THIS ABSOLUTELY STINKS !!!
> 
> I DON'T want to see "similar threads". If I want something similar I know how to Search for it.
> 
> How are threads about Hermes scarves similar to Coach handbags? Coach is pretty much the only forum where I post. Or SURGERY BUDDIES IN SOUTH KOREA?????? Or "DES, Rhino, and Lip Augmentation (March 2022, S. Korea)"? To the best of my recollection I haven't had any recent surgery that required a trip to South Korea, nor was I planning to.
> 
> And half of my .html and formatting choices at the tops of my replies have been replaced BY QUESTION MARKS!!! WTF???? The only choices left that I actually recognise are the *B* and the _I !!!_
> 
> "Similar threads​[IMG alt="bunnycat"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/466/466470.jpg?1412291016[/IMG]
> Scarves Scarf of the Day 2022 - Which Hermès scarf are you wearing today?
> 
> bunnycat
> Jan 1, 2022
> Hermès
> 651 652 653
> Replies10KViews460K
> Today at 5:09 PM
> Maedi
> [IMG alt="Maedi"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/195/195887.jpg?1242496703[/IMG]
> [IMG alt="JenJBS"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/687/687823.jpg?1575845429[/IMG]
> 
> Sticky
> 2022 Resolution: Shopping my own bag and SLG collection. Anyone else?
> 
> JenJBS
> Dec 27, 2021
> Handbags & Purses
> 565 566 567
> Replies8KViews281K
> Today at 4:35 PM
> Katinahat
> [IMG alt="Katinahat"]https://forum.purseblog.com/data/avatars/s/618/618508.jpg?1647294764[/IMG]
> B
> Surgery Buddies 2022 in South Korea !
> 
> bubble2020
> Jan 19, 2022
> Asian Plastic Surgery & Cosmetic Procedures
> 2 3 4
> Replies59Views3K
> Sunday at 5:09 PM
> kmyu
> K
> H
> DES, Rhino, and Lip Augmentation (March 2022, S. Korea)
> 
> hvyln
> Aug 17, 2021
> Asian Plastic Surgery & Cosmetic Procedures
> 2
> Replies25Views3K
> May 26, 2022
> angellee
> A
> T
> My Experience with Brian as my Care Advocate for PS in SK
> 
> Totoro00
> Jun 21, 2022
> Asian Plastic Surgery & Cosmetic Procedures
> 2
> ... "
> 
> And what happened to the links at the top of the page showing Replies to my posts and Conversations? They seem to be completely gone. I don't know what other problems I'll find, I only took one look at the new format and thought the site had been hacked. I haven't even tried to read or Reply to any posts yet. Heaven help any New Member who's trying to find his or her way around the forums.
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is HORRIBLE. I hope this mess can be fixed quickly.Good luck, Vlad.


the links are the top of the page showing replies and conversations are in a drop down menu under your user name. You can't read the replies, just see that someone replied.


----------



## Vlad

snibor said:


> This!  When I try to see new posts I get error message
> 
> View attachment 5447702


Working on fixing it!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Still can't find new threads separately from new posts on old threads. 
Also there is no choosing  pages/back button ontop of threads anymore only on bottom?


----------



## clementina2

lill_canele said:


> Click on the drop down arrow next to "Forums" on the top bar, it should appear. (This is for desktop).


Got it, thank you!


----------



## csshopper

1. How do I access the smilies?

2. Need a cheat sheet please for what the marks along the top mean. example “P” with a drop down arrow . Click on it, tried double click, nothing happens.

3. The pale gray printing of the top line is causing eye strain.  

4. Tried using the “Help” tab below. No help showed up, literally.

5. Can we please have a green vomit response in the “Like” list?


----------



## muchstuff

csshopper said:


> 1. How do I access the smilies?
> 
> 2. Need a cheat sheet please for what the marks along the top mean. example “P” with a drop down arrow . Click on it, tried double click, nothing happens.
> 
> 3. The pale gray printing of the top line is causing eye strain.
> 
> 4. Tried using the “Help” tab below. No help showed up, literally.
> 
> 5. Can we please have a green vomit response in the “Like” list?


Smilies are under "help" bottom right corner.


----------



## Hyacinth

muchstuff said:


> Smilies are under "help" bottom right corner.



On most Windows systems they are opened with the top Question Mark in the second pair of question marks at the top of the Reply box with the other formatting icons. But trying to figure out what some of those icons signify is almost impossible without clicking on them, they're very small and not intuitive at all except for the (*B)*old or the (_i_)talic. Newer browsers and OS's for phones or tablets may be different.


----------



## muchstuff

Hyacinth said:


> On most Windows systems they are opened with the top Question Mark in the second pair of question marks at the top of the Reply box with the other formatting icons. But trying to figure out what some of those icons signify is almost impossible without clicking on them, they're very small and not intuitive at all except for the (*B)*old or the (_i_)talic. Newer browsers and OS's for phones or tablets may be different.


Oops, I was thinking about the extra ones, my bad.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> the links are the top of the page showing replies and conversations are in a drop down menu under your user name. You can't read the replies, just see that someone replied.




Thanks, Whateve. On mine they're in a small red box or oval with a number in it that's _above_ my username.


----------



## Hyacinth

muchstuff said:


> Oops, I was thinking about the extra ones, my bad.




Gotcha.


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I'm not a fan of all the grey space on both sides of the site. I'm on a Mac. I'd rather see more wording on the page so I don't have to hover over anything.


----------



## whateve

lorihmatthews said:


> I'm not a fan of all the grey space on both sides of the site. I'm on a Mac. I'd rather see more wording on the page so I don't have to hover over anything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447757


You should be able to click on the three dots at the top of the page next to the search box. Choose "toggle width" and the grey space will go away.


----------



## Vlad

lorihmatthews said:


> I'm not a fan of all the grey space on both sides of the site. I'm on a Mac. I'd rather see more wording on the page so I don't have to hover over anything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447757



Hit the three dots on the top right and _Toggle Width_


----------



## Miarta

Suggestion , next time instead stretching as horizontally can you please stretch as vertically .Thank you


----------



## Annawakes

Most of the issues I’m experiencing have already been brought up by others.

I just want to say, nobody likes change but it’s for our own good (here I need to figure out how to put a smiley).  I’m grateful for this forum and all of the work that goes into maintaining and improving it.  Thank you!!


----------



## MCBadian07

Love the new UI. I get a lot of people don't like change but I'm the type of person to just fiddle around with things until I can figure it out again. I usually go on the forum on my phone (Android Samsung Note 10+). My only remark is to use emojis from my phone in addition to the preset ones. Thank you


----------



## scarf1

Can’t find where to click to get watched threads. I am using safari on my ipad


----------



## Addicted to bags

scarf1 said:


> Can’t find where to click to get watched threads. I am using safari on my ipad


This!!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> This!!





scarf1 said:


> Can’t find where to click to get watched threads. I am using safari on my ipad



See below


----------



## BeenBurned

I haven't gone through all 7 pages so this may have been answered. But I'll ask anyway.

Where are PMs aka conversations?

*
ETA: Never mind. I found them. *


----------



## BeenBurned

muchstuff said:


> My email notifications arriving very long with huge font...
> 
> View attachment 5447470





Vlad said:


> Oof I know, working on a fix!


At this point, I'd be happy to get even oversized notifications.

As I posted here in April, my notifications stopped months ago and I was hopeful that this upgrade might bring them back. But it isn't meant to be.
@Vlad - any chance?


----------



## Vlad

BeenBurned said:


> At this point, I'd be happy to get even oversized notifications.
> 
> As I posted here in April, my notifications stopped months ago and I was hopeful that this upgrade might bring them back. But it isn't meant to be.
> @Vlad - any chance?



Your issue is a weird one. On the technical side, there is no indication that we are _not_ sending you notifications, meaning there are no spam complaints for your email address or other flags that would indicate that you're not being reached.

Did you say another email address worked for you when you tried switching?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just a note for all, remember that this is an update to the previous software that we were ALL using, so @Vlad is implementing the newest version on the fly and can't possibly predict each and every impact it's going to have - he's basically dealing with changes just as we are. It will take a moment to address each piece of feedback (the super-users can be really helpful here).
With a new branch it's very possible that older browsers (IE for sure as it is basically retired) and browser versions (all) will be impacted so it's worth checking that your browser is up to date


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Genie27 said:


> If possible, can we get the jump to new/page numbers/navigation to show at the top of the page on mobile?



Agree on this. It is difficult to move around within big threads on the mobile site because the navigation stuff, page #s and previous/next, are all at the bottom.


----------



## Vlad

Genie27 said:


> If possible, can we get the jump to new/page numbers/navigation to show at the top of the page on mobile?
> 
> And +1 for liking the old style of sub-forum list above the sticky posts, and the latest poster visible.





Cosmopolitan said:


> Agree on this. It is difficult to move around within big threads on the mobile site because the navigation stuff, page #s and previous/next, are all at the bottom.



I'll see to add this back in!


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Hi!  If I click on an attached link to picture to open if, I am stuck and need to close app and restart   Help please


----------



## Genie27

One more ask, if at all possible? On mobile can we get rid of the red menu bar on the bottom and reduce the giant red reply circle? It takes up valuable RE and reduces the live area. I tried on chrome and safari on my small iPhone and it is quite cluttered with all these extra visual elements.


----------



## Vlad

Genie27 said:


> One more ask, if at all possible? On mobile can we get rid of the red menu bar on the bottom and reduce the giant red reply circle? It takes up valuable RE and reduces the live area. I tried on chrome and safari on my small iPhone and it is quite cluttered with all these extra visual elements.



I can ditch the reply circle, but the menu bar will be tricky as it's the only way that you can reach the menu. I'll work with our devs to see what we can do.


----------



## Vlad

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Hi!  If I click on an attached link to picture to open if, I am stuck and need to close app and restart   Help please



What device is this on, mobile or a desktop?


----------



## Vlad

MCBadian07 said:


> My only remark is to use emojis from my phone in addition to the preset ones. Thank you



Let me see how to enable the default emojis!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Help! I cannot load a picture back onto my avatar. The screen that I go to to update is not opening to allow me to personalize with my own photo. 
Where is these points and levels everyone is seeing?  Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

mzbaglady1 said:


> Help! I cannot load a picture back onto my avatar. The screen that I go to to update is not opening to allow me to personalize with my own photo.
> Where is these points and levels everyone is seeing?  Thank you.



Should work - just click / tap your avatar in the header where you currently see the 'M' and then select *Choose file* to upload the new image.


----------



## Vlad

Genie27 said:


> One more ask, if at all possible? On mobile can we get rid of the red menu bar on the bottom and reduce the giant red reply circle?




I ditched the bottom menu. Not sure how to remove the quick reply button but I'll figure it out.


----------



## BeenBurned

Vlad said:


> Your issue is a weird one. On the technical side, there is no indication that we are _not_ sending you notifications, meaning there are no spam complaints for your email address or other flags that would indicate that you're not being reached.
> 
> Did you say another email address worked for you when you tried switching?


No, changing to another email address didn't help. Thanks for looking into it again.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Vlad said:


> Should work - just click / tap your avatar in the header where you currently see the 'M' and then select *Choose file* to upload the new image.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Vlad said:


> Should work - just click / tap your avatar in the header where you currently see the 'M' and then select *Choose file* to upload the new image.


When I click on choose a file nothing is happening. This is on a cellphone. This feature seems like it's locked or frozen.


----------



## Vlad

mzbaglady1 said:


> When I click on choose a file nothing is happening. This is on a cellphone. This feature seems like it's locked or frozen.



It could be that your browser does not have sufficient privileges to access your phone's file system. I am unsure about Android, I only have iOS devices available for now, so I can't test it myself. Can you try another browser on your phone? Alternatively, you can PM me the image and I can upload it for you.


----------



## indiaink

Even though I mark all forums as read, they still show in bold (as if I hadn't read the latest). I'm on Windows/Firefox.


----------



## Sferics

Sferics said:


> This is what I see with my mobile (the newest android version). I can't interact with anything.
> 
> (Maybe it's the short cut?)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447397




Problem is solved


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Vlad said:


> What device is this on, mobile or a desktop?


Hi!  iPhone.


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## xingchen

I want to know when my account can give private messages to others.I sent five replies.


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you Vlad for all of your hard work! Just a couple of things to mention if it is helpful.
1) threads I follow with new posts do not show up any different than threads without new posts.
2) as of today, the date of last post for the thread is in the future (I will DM you the photo)
3) I sent a Pm for this one
Thank you so much!


----------



## Vlad

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you Vlad for all of your hard work! Just a couple of things to mention if it is helpful.
> 1) threads I follow with new posts do not show up any different than threads without new posts.
> 2) as of today, the date of last post for the thread is in the future (see photo)
> 3) could we add back the different individual brands for the handbag section of MP?



1. Strange, unread threads should be *bold* in the thread list. Is this on the phone?
2. Please reupload the screenshot / where are you seeing this? Make sure your time zone is set correctly.
3. Afraid, no can do. I am moving away from deeply nested sub-forums, they are confusing, and the prefixes do the same job.


----------



## nicole0612

Vlad said:


> 1. Strange, unread threads should be *bold* in the thread list. Is this on the phone?
> 2. Please reupload the screenshot / where are you seeing this? Make sure your time zone is set correctly.
> 3. Afraid, no can do. I am moving away from deeply nested sub-forums, they are confusing, and the prefixes do the same job.


Thank you!
1) this is an iphone. When I first logged in to the new update there was a little icon next to threads with new posts that said new, and I believe they were also bolded. Now they are not.
2) The time that the thread updated being in the future just started today. How would I change my time zone on the website? My time zone is correct on my phone.
3) thanks for explaining!

EDITED TO ADD: Suddenly the format on my phone changed in the last few minutes. There was a red navigation bar on the bottom previously, and now the navigation moved a drop-down menu on the left-hand side. Now all of these issues are resolved.


----------



## Vlad

nicole0612 said:


> 2) The time that the thread updated being in the future just started today. How would I change my time zone on the website? My time zone is correct on my phone.



Yeah there is a time zone you can adjust in your account preferences. It could be that the time zone is off, which is why some threads/posts are showing as being in the future.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Vlad said:


> What device is this on, mobile or a desktop?


Hi.  I am on an iPhone (new model)


----------



## Vlad

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Hi.  I am on an iPhone (new model)



Can you point me to a thread where you see this behavior occurring?


----------



## purly

I am finding that I have to press the Post reply button twice in order for my reply to post. Using Android 12 if that helps.


----------



## maryg1

@Vlad , is it possible to see the number of pages in the top of the thread, not only in the bottom?
If I want to go from the first page to the last I have to scroll down all the first page of a thread, then I can select the page I want to read. Thank you!!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Vlad said:


> It could be that your browser does not have sufficient privileges to access your phone's file system. I am unsure about Android, I only have iOS devices available for now, so I can't test it myself. Can you try another browser on your phone? Alternatively, you can PM me the image and I can upload it for you.


Ok. Will do. Thanks.


----------



## paula3boys

@Vlad You sent a message about adding feedback from the temporary feedback forum but it is not working. This has become quite a pain.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Vlad said:


> Can you point me to a thread where you see this behavior occurring?


Thanks!!  Chanel rtw #30079.  Any response post  with a link to picture.  I have tried several.   If the image is already showing on page then I am able to navigate in and out of a picture.  Otherwise, I do not have capabilities  to go back to where I was only to shut down app and start again.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

@Vlad thank you for removing the red bar from the bottom of the mobile version. It’s much more readable now.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

So if you click on a photo and use that little arrow to expand the photo full size in another window, there is no way to close the photo window and navigate back to the post. You are just stuck. This is on the mobile site.


----------



## csshopper

purly said:


> I am finding that I have to press the Post reply button twice in order for my reply to post. Using Android 12 if that helps.


Having the same issue on my iPad and iPhone


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## A1aGypsy

New posts works again!!! Yay!!


----------



## indiaink

OK, another odd thing: On the Handbags forum, I only see a few threads on the 1st page, when when I click on page 2, I see tons of threads. See attached screenshots. The top is also different on the 2nd page.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

thank you for working out the kinks!

Can you please add back the date of original post (not just the time stamp of the latest reply) in the thread description? That’s how I kept track of new threads within forums I visit and how I parse through to find relevant search results.

Thank you!


----------



## turfnsurf

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Hi!  If I click on an attached link to picture to open if, I am stuck and need to close app and restart   Help please





Cosmopolitan said:


> So if you click on a photo and use that little arrow to expand the photo full size in another window, there is no way to close the photo window and navigate back to the post. You are just stuck. This is on the mobile site.


@Vlad - I was having same trouble and discovered that (on iPhone) if you Swipe Right the image goes away and you’re back on the original page as the image link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







maryg1 said:


> @Vlad , is it possible to see the number of pages in the top of the thread, not only in the bottom?
> If I want to go from the first page to the last I have to scroll down all the first page of a thread, then I can select the page I want to read. Thank you!!!


+1 (trying to navigate backwards several pages takes a long time as you’ve got to scroll to bottom of page each time to get to “Previous“)


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

turfnsurf said:


> @Vlad - I was having same trouble and discovered that (on iPhone) if you Swipe Right the image goes away and you’re back on the original page as the image link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 (trying to navigate backwards several pages takes a long time as you’ve got to scroll to bottom of page each time to get to “Previous“)Thank you!!!  It worked!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

_thank you!! It worked _


----------



## Cosmopolitan

turfnsurf said:


> @Vlad - I was having same trouble and discovered that (on iPhone) if you Swipe Right the image goes away and you’re back on the original page as the image link



Thanks for the tip. A (hard) swipe works.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

I can't see all the Chanel subforums - e.g. Chanel Shopping. Is it only me? What am I doing wrong? Was it.moved somewhere?


----------



## whateve

Mad_la_mans said:


> I can't see all the Chanel subforums - e.g. Chanel Shopping. Is it only me? What am I doing wrong? Was it.moved somewhere?


The subforums are on the right side of the page.


----------



## Vlad

ItsPurseonal said:


> Can you please add back the date of original post (not just the time stamp of the latest reply) in the thread description? That’s how I kept track of new threads within forums I visit and how I parse through to find relevant search results.
> 
> Thank you!



I can see if we can add this back in. Meanwhile, you can *Watch* a forum of interest and then you will be notified if new threads are posted.


----------



## Vlad

Mad_la_mans said:


> I can't see all the Chanel subforums - e.g. Chanel Shopping. Is it only me? What am I doing wrong? Was it.moved somewhere?


On mobile and tablet they are accessible in a dropdown on top of the page, on desktop they have links in the sidebar.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

whateve said:


> The subforums are on the right side of the page.





Vlad said:


> On mobile and tablet they are accessible in a dropdown on top of the page, on desktop they have links in the sidebar.


Thank you both! I've found them


----------



## BeenBurned

Vlad said:


> I can see if we can add this back in. Meanwhile, you can *Watch* a forum of interest and then you will be notified if new threads are posted.


Not when the notifications aren't getting to the member!


----------



## BeenBurned

@Vlad

Would you please yellow highlight your post at the top of each page of the Coach Authentication thread? We often have to refer posters to that post for the necessary information needed for requests and I refer them to the "yellow highlighted post from Vlad" at the top of the page. (Before the update, the background was yellow)

Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

indiaink said:


> OK, another odd thing: On the Handbags forum, I only see a few threads on the 1st page, when when I click on page 2, I see tons of threads. See attached screenshots. The top is also different on the 2nd page.



No idea tbh, perhaps you have a bunch of stuff on ignore?



BeenBurned said:


> @Vlad
> 
> Would you please yellow highlight your post at the top of each page of the Coach Authentication thread? We often have to refer posters to that post for the necessary information needed for requests and I refer them to the "yellow highlighted post from Vlad" at the top of the page. (Before the update, the background was yellow)
> 
> Thanks.



sure I’ll add it to my to-do list!


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sferics said:


> I achieved a lot of weird things and 5 Years member but I', around since 2015, hm...and why am I Level 1? Oh wait, now I'm Level 4 and achieved more...err...things that jam my notifications.


Where are you seeing that you are different levels and what does that mean? Thx!


----------



## Sferics

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Where are you seeing that you are different levels and what does that mean? Thx!


After the update, there was a flood of notifications, and some were about levels. This is no longer a thing/problem.
I don't know more about those levels and if they appear somewhere perhaps on your profile, sorry.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sferics said:


> After the update, there was a flood of notifications, and some were about levels. This is no longer a thing/problem.
> I don't know more about those levels and if they appear somewhere perhaps on your profile, sorry.


Ok, thanks for the info!  I don’t think I ever got any of those notifications…


----------



## Swanky

Is changing the font color for usernames in the dark mode on the to do list?
In dark mode, screen names are black so you can't see them.


----------



## Vlad

Swanky said:


> Is changing the font color for usernames in the dark mode on the to do list?
> In dark mode, screen names are black so you can't see them.



This is done!


----------



## Sferics

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ok, thanks for the info!  I don’t think I ever got any of those notifications…


Good for you


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sferics said:


> Good for you


Okey dokey then…


----------



## Suncatcher

@Vlad photos now seem to take a long time to load. Is this associated with the upgrade?


----------



## Fimpagebag

I’m unable to make any use of the features in the task bar.


----------



## Vlad

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m unable to make any use of the features in the task bar.



what device are you on and which feature in particular is not working?


----------



## bearydown

I am on my iPad and finding photos are taking a long time to load.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Vlad said:


> what device are you on and which feature in particular is not working?


iPad 12. But now the “glitch” appears to be fixed.


----------



## jules 8

Where are the "clubs" for each designer? I can't  find them?


----------



## Swanky

jules 8 said:


> Where are the "clubs" for each designer? I can't  find them?


----------



## jules 8

Swanky said:


> View attachment 5530620


Thank you Swanky... they were hiding in plain sight


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## pinky7129

Can you add the page numbers back on top? I hate scrolling all the way down to skip to a certain page


----------



## wantitneedit

The arrow bars (not sure what they are called, allowing you to move up and down)  are gone. Well the "up"  button is there, but not the down. I am viewing TPF on Chrome and running on a Windows10 machine.


----------



## jmen

There is a saying, “if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it.”  Simply put this update sucks to infinity and beyond.


----------



## Mimmy

pinky7129 said:


> Can you add the page numbers back on top? I hate scrolling all the way down to skip to a certain page


100%, please add the page numbers back on top.


----------



## Vlad

pinky7129 said:


> Can you add the page numbers back on top? I hate scrolling all the way down to skip to a certain page





Mimmy said:


> 100%, please add the page numbers back on top.



On my list!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hi Vlad, I'm reasonably sure that quite a few years ago there was an option to search photos only, not 100% sure though! Is it possible to maybe have that feature as a search option one day please? It's so useful if you are trying to see what something specific looks like, rather than scroll through lots of results in the hope of a picture.


----------



## sbelle

bearydown said:


> I am on my iPad and finding photos are taking a long time to load.



Me too .  If I am looking at a page with multiple pictures it appears to have to slowly load each picture one at a time .  Sometimes pictures don’t load after minutes . 

It reminds me of the early days of the internet.    I just don’t have the patience to deal with that.


----------



## Vlad

sbelle said:


> Me too .  If I am looking at a page with multiple pictures it appears to have to slowly load each picture one at a time .  Sometimes pictures don’t load after minutes .




I was indexing attachments but paused it. See if this improves the experience for you.


----------



## Vlad

jmen said:


> There is a saying, “if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it.”  Simply put this update sucks to infinity and beyond.



A lot of things were actually broken, so an update was inevitable. What issues are you finding that I can address?


----------



## sbelle

Vlad said:


> I was indexing attachments but paused it. See if this improves the experience for you.


Yes it is better for me.  Thank you !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Color text is no longer an option?


----------



## Swanky

Fimpagebag said:


> Color text is no longer an option?


It's an option!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Swanky said:


> It's an option!



Found it in the drop down menu after your very helpful post.


----------



## Fancyfree

_Please_ tell me how to find my list over threads I follow ... 
_Please _do not tell me that this function has been removed!!!!


----------



## indiaink

Fancyfree said:


> _Please_ tell me how to find my list over threads I follow ...
> _Please _do not tell me that this function has been removed!!!!


Click the little tiny arrow next to Forums and you’ll see a big menu of wonderful things.


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## Vlad

Fancyfree said:


> _Please_ tell me how to find my list over threads I follow ...
> _Please _do not tell me that this function has been removed!!!!



Still there! On desktop, just hit the little arrow by *Forums* in the header.




On mobile, just hit the little three-lined burger icon on the top left to get the same menu.


----------



## paula3boys

Vlad said:


> A lot of things were actually broken, so an update was inevitable. What issues are you finding that I can address?


I am not able to put the Hermes forum on ignore or to unwatch a particular thread (not in that forum btw). The thread issue existed prior to the forum update. The Hermes ignore issue is new. I was going through and re-ignoring things.


----------



## mocktail

I know others have mentioned it as well but I would love to be able to find new threads easily again (by themselves rather than mixed with all new posts which includes older threads). If that would be possible I would really appreciate it! Thanks


----------



## Vlad

paula3boys said:


> I am not able to put the Hermes forum on ignore or to unwatch a particular thread (not in that forum btw). The thread issue existed prior to the forum update. The Hermes ignore issue is new. I was going through and re-ignoring things.



The H forum bug was addressed.


----------



## Swanky

@Vlad 
is it just me, or is your stickied post just an empty white box in the dark mode?


----------



## Vlad

Swanky said:


> @Vlad
> is it just me, or is your stickied post just an empty white box in the dark mode?



Fixed it!


----------



## jellyv

Something wrong with the indexing? New Threads currently shows three of the same thread, time stamp minutes apart. Macbook Pro OS 12.2


----------



## Swanky

Her thread accidentally posted 3 times, I’m assuming she had the unfortunate luck of getting caught in reindexing. I removed the dupes.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Would it be possible to bring back the thread navigation on the top of the page too? It’s only at the bottom now and sometimes it’s annoying to scroll all the way down when looking for a certain page.


----------



## muchstuff

Is it possible to bold the header in the subform if there's a new/unread post? Right now you have to open each thread to see if there's anything new. It was easier to catch new AT posts the old way.


----------



## indiaink

Search seems to broken. I started searching on the BV forum and nothing... finally out of desperation I searched on Cervo and it brought up a post by you, @Vlad, from 2005.  ONE post. LOL.


----------



## Vlad

indiaink said:


> Search seems to broken. I started searching on the BV forum and nothing... finally out of desperation I searched on Cervo and it brought up a post by you, @Vlad, from 2005.  ONE post. LOL.



The search index is being rebuilt, should be back in about an hour or two!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Don’t like it. It’s not as clear and accessible as the old one. Too busy. Makes me not want to go on forum cause it’s confusing now. Whyyyyy???? the change was so unnecessary


----------



## Swanky

Vlad said:


> On my list!





JVSXOXO said:


> Would it be possible to bring back the thread navigation on the top of the page too? It’s only at the bottom now and sometimes it’s annoying to scroll all the way down when looking for a certain page.



Vlad has mentioned it's on the list


----------



## Swanky

Vlad said:


> A lot of things were actually broken, so an update was inevitable. What issues are you finding that I can address?





Consumer2much said:


> Don’t like it. It’s not as clear and accessible as the old one. Too busy. Makes me not want to go on forum cause it’s confusing now. Whyyyyy???? the change was so unnecessary



The change was necessary, must keep updating or things will no longer work correctly!


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## _Moravia_

Hi,

When I go to my profile and click on my "Postings" all of them have disappeared. They were all there and accessible prior to the update.


----------



## whateve

_Moravia_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I go to my profile and click on my "Postings" all of them have disappeared. They were all there and accessible prior to the update.


Hopefully they are doing some kind of update at the moment because I think that has happened to everyone.


----------



## Roie55

Just discovered the light Switch, am flicking it on and off like a kid


----------



## muchstuff

Roie55 said:


> Just discovered the light Switch, am flicking it on and off like a kid


What is this light switch of which you speak?


----------



## indiaink

Vlad said:


> The search index is being rebuilt, should be back in about an hour or two!


We’re up to 2009.


----------



## Roie55

muchstuff said:


> What is this light switch of which you speak?


bottom of the screen below quick links


----------



## muchstuff

Roie55 said:


> bottom of the screen below quick links


Now I’m clicking it on and off too!


----------



## CaviarChanel

… maybe it’s only me but I am looking for  the “up” and “down” arrows when I am reading this forum on my iPhone…‍‍


----------



## Swanky

CaviarChanel said:


> … maybe it’s only me but I am looking for  the “up” and “down” arrows when I am reading this forum on my iPhone…‍‍



There's just the up button now


----------



## mzbaglady1

@Vlad not sure if this was asked but can a jump to new post be added back to the subforum of the Chanel what's in stock thread? Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

I don't believe the search is working properly. 

I know for a fact that there are dozens (maybe even hundreds) of posts with "Entrupy" in them throughout the site but when I searched for them, only one post came up and it was the most recent Coach Hall of Shame post.


----------



## Swanky

Search isn’t working right now, Vlad is hard at working getting everything back!


----------



## csshopper

POSTS PROBLEM 

Help. One current post is at the top of the list, then the only posts after it are pages of 2010 posts.


----------



## Deleted 698298

…not sure there’s anything you can do to improve, it’s just that everything seems out of place and difficult to navigate. I just liked the basic layout. On the other hand message typing box seems to be more efficient and neat, everything in one small space.


----------



## Vlad

csshopper said:


> POSTS PROBLEM
> 
> Help. One current post is at the top of the list, then the only posts after it are pages of 2010 posts.



Can you be a bit more specific, please? Which forum is this happening in? Was this a search - in that case, the search index was being rebuilt last night and should be back to normal now.


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## Vlad

mzbaglady1 said:


> @Vlad not sure if this was asked but can a jump to new post be added back to the subforum of the Chanel what's in stock thread? Thanks



If there are new posts since your last visit, the *Jump to new* button is right on top of the thread.


----------



## HiromiT

Hello Vlad
I’d love to get page navigation at the top of the page like before, so one doesn’t need to scroll to the bottom to specify a page or go forward/back. Hope this is possible.


----------



## Vlad

HiromiT said:


> Hello Vlad
> I’d love to get page navigation at the top of the page like before, so one doesn’t need to scroll to the bottom to specify a page or go forward/back. Hope this is possible.



The page navigation is already back.


----------



## HiromiT

Vlad said:


> The page navigation is already back.


Thank you! I should’ve checked first today.


----------



## fifioonaa

Hi @Vlad, is there a known issue with accessing the sub forums in mobile form factor? No longer see option at the top


I see it in the sidebar, but not all the links are there


----------



## Vlad

mocktail said:


> I know others have mentioned it as well but I would love to be able to find new threads easily again (by themselves rather than mixed with all new posts which includes older threads). If that would be possible I would really appreciate it! Thanks



We added the *Unanswered Threads* link back into the Forums menu up top! You can also jump into *Feeds* and select *Threads* which only shows the latest new threads created.



fifioonaa said:


> Hi @Vlad, is there a known issue with accessing the sub forums in mobile form factor? No longer see option at the top



Working on fixing that! _edit: this is now fixed!_


----------



## csshopper

Vlad,

Re: Post Problems

Thank you for following up. I apologize for sending a message that basically left you looking for a needle in a haystack. Old + tired is not a good combo. 

I was in the Meghan and Harry Celebrity Gossip Thread and had clicked on the "Posts 2,857" under my Avatar to quickly find a post I had made earlier in the day. That thread has been moving at warp speed and I didn't want to scroll through pages.

Instead, I was only able to view one current post. It was followed by pages of posts from  the Louis Vuitton Forum in 2011. At the bottom of the page it only showed 5 boxes available to click on for searching instead of the 25 boxes that includes all my posts.

Just now your message is at the top of my list of Search Results, followed by the same HM Celebrity Gossip post- Post#99410 as yesterday.  Then the search list of posts starts with "Hermes Chat" Post #2482 from December 2014.

The Search summary boxes at the bottom of the page show a total of 25, clicking on "25" it pulled up 2011 Louis Vuitton posts from 2011, starting with Post #9.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Vlad

csshopper said:


> Vlad,
> 
> Re: Post Problems
> 
> Thank you for following up. I apologize for sending a message that basically left you looking for a needle in a haystack. Old + tired is not a good combo.
> 
> I was in the Meghan and Harry Celebrity Gossip Thread and had clicked on the "Posts 2,857" under my Avatar to quickly find a post I had made earlier in the day. That thread has been moving at warp speed and I didn't want to scroll through pages.
> 
> Instead, I was only able to view one current post. It was followed by pages of posts from  the Louis Vuitton Forum in 2011. At the bottom of the page it only showed 5 boxes available to click on for searching instead of the 25 boxes that includes all my posts.
> 
> Just now your message is at the top of my list of Search Results, followed by the same HM Celebrity Gossip post- Post#99410 as yesterday.  Then the search list of posts starts with "Hermes Chat" Post #2482 from December 2014.
> 
> The Search summary boxes at the bottom of the page show a total of 25, clicking on "25" it pulled up 2011 Louis Vuitton posts from 2011, starting with Post #9.
> 
> Hope this helps.




No worries, this makes sense. I need to rebuild our search index from the ground up, my initial attempt at doing this left the search incomplete, which is why you aren't able to find all of your posts!

Apologies, hopefully this will be resolved by this evening.


----------



## csshopper

Vlad,

This is sincere, not snark. It's actually reassuring to realize even very savvy, talented people like you sometimes face challenges with technology. Makes me feel better when I get rattled by things like IOS updates.

Know you will get this sorted, you always do. 

Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

csshopper said:


> Vlad,
> 
> This is sincere, not snark. It's actually reassuring to realize even very savvy, talented people like you sometimes face challenges with technology. Makes me feel better when I get rattled by things like IOS updates.
> 
> Know you will get this sorted, you always do.
> 
> Thank you!









I am so offended rn.

Kidding, of course! 

The search should be rebuilt later tonight in its entirety!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> See below
> 
> View attachment 5447831


Thanks Minda!! You've saved me!!


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Can you be a bit more specific, please? Which forum is this happening in? Was this a search - in that case, the search index was being rebuilt last night and should be back to normal now.


I was searching the Bal threads and only found posts for some pretty basic search words from 2014 and older. That was about an hour ago.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I like the cleanup/reorganization/consolidation of some subforums that I'm seeing today. Some of these changes were long overdue. Neat and tidy wins the day in my book.


----------



## indiaink

Vlad said:


> No worries, this makes sense. I need to rebuild our search index from the ground up, my initial attempt at doing this left the search incomplete, which is why you aren't able to find all of your posts!
> 
> Apologies, hopefully this will be resolved by this evening.


Thank you. I was gonna pester you about the Search issues but I see you've been inundated enough. Building from the ground up is not easy. Good luck to you!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Vlad said:


> If there are new posts since your last visit, the *Jump to new* button is right on top of the thread.
> 
> View attachment 5554135


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## muchstuff

Do we know where the auctions thread has gone?


----------



## V0N1B2

I can’t seem to use the buttons in the reply box. 
I took a screenshot. They are gray and when I tap them, nothing happens. So I can’t insert a gif or anything. 
iPhone 11(?) safari, iOS is up to date.


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> Do we know where the auctions thread has gone?



I ditched it. We had a good run, but now I have bigger plans. Stay tuned…


----------



## Vlad

V0N1B2 said:


> I can’t seem to use the buttons in the reply box.
> I took a screenshot. They are gray and when I tap them, nothing happens. So I can’t insert a gif or anything.
> iPhone 11(?) safari, iOS is up to date.



LOLs. Let me do some testing and get back to you.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> I ditched it. We had a good run, but now I have bigger plans. Stay tuned…


Hmmm, I'm intrigued...


----------



## pinky7129

Any app updates?


----------



## JenJBS

The search function doesn't seem to be working properly. It's not showing all the posts that have the word searched for. It missing lots of results.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## V0N1B2

Vlad said:


> LOLs. Let me do some testing and get back to you.


Well, what’s kinda weird is that my 8-9 year old iPad with 12.5 version software, displays the boxes correctly. I can insert a gif or embed other things, and change font size etc. 
You gotta help me out Vlad, I’m a flop without a strong gif game.


----------



## Vlad

JenJBS said:


> The search function doesn't seem to be working properly. It's not showing all the posts that have the word searched for. It missing lots of results.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


Hi Jen, can you provide me with an example please?


----------



## bagnut1

JenJBS said:


> The search function doesn't seem to be working properly. It's not showing all the posts that have the word searched for. It missing lots of results.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


Yes!  FYI @Vlad, Search is broken - some examples:
1) Click on any member's posts count - mine leads to a list with 2 posts from this week, then a bunch from 2016 - nothing in between!
2) I noticed this trying to catch up on @diane278 's posts - her list has 2 posts from this week, then jumps back to last year with nothing in between (also very wrong).
3) This thread, for example, exists but is not found searching for "Ramesh Nair," either titles or keywords - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ramesh-nairs-designs.1041110/
4) The above search returns 3 entries from the Moynat thread, which is wrong because that thread has >7500 posts and he's mentioned hundreds of times there.
5) Not search-related but "Feeds" and "Forums" menu items both lead to the top level list of forums.


----------



## Vlad

pinky7129 said:


> Any app updates?




Working on it!


----------



## Vlad

bagnut1 said:


> Yes!  FYI @Vlad, Search is broken - some examples:
> 1) Click on any member's posts count - mine leads to a list with 2 posts from this week, then a bunch from 2016 - nothing in between!
> 2) I noticed this trying to catch up on @diane278 's posts - her list has 2 posts from this week, then jumps back to last year with nothing in between (also very wrong).
> 3) This thread, for example, exists but is not found searching for "Ramesh Nair," either titles or keywords - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ramesh-nairs-designs.1041110/
> 4) The above search returns 3 entries from the Moynat thread, which is wrong because that thread has >7500 posts and he's mentioned hundreds of times there.
> 5) Not search-related but "Feeds" and "Forums" menu items both lead to the top level list of forums.



Perfect, this helps to troubleshoot. I’ll work to get this addressed today!


----------



## JenJBS

Vlad said:


> Hi Jen, can you provide me with an example please?


If I search for posts by me with the word Kilian, it shows one post. I have at least a dozen posts with that word in 'What perfume are you wearing today, which don't show up. 

If I search for posts by me with the word Ina, five show up. There should be a few dozen. 

Thanks, Vlad!


----------



## indiaink

We seem to be missing the Mansur Gavriel sub-forum?


----------



## Vlad

indiaink said:


> We seem to be missing the Mansur Gavriel sub-forum?



Yes, the MG sub, along with some others, were folded into handbags due to inactivity. Their threads can be found by filtering by the brand prefix.


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## sdkitty

Vlad said:


> Hi Jen, can you provide me with an example please?


this morning I searched for Poshmark (both with the first letter capitalized and with all LC)...no result
Yesterday I was searching for my own posts in a thread (to avoid possibly repeating myself).  No result but I could see I had posted there


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> The search function doesn't seem to be working properly. It's not showing all the posts that have the word searched for. It missing lots of results.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


Yes, I’ve mentioned it as well.


----------



## iluvmybags

I went to mark a resale listing as sold, and can no longer find the YOUR AUCTION LISTINGS thread. Has it been removed or moved elsewhere?


----------



## Swanky

muchstuff said:


> Do we know where the auctions thread has gone?





Vlad said:


> I ditched it. We had a good run, but now I have bigger plans. Stay tuned…





iluvmybags said:


> I went to mark a resale listing as sold, and can no longer find the YOUR AUCTION LISTINGS thread. Has it been removed or moved elsewhere?


----------



## muchstuff

Search seems to be updated on my end, thanks @Vlad!


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> Search seems to be updated on my end, thanks @Vlad!



Yeah I think we are all back to normal on the search end!


----------



## bagnut1

Vlad said:


> Yeah I think we are all back to normal on the search end!


Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

@Vlad could we move the Authentic This Balenciaga thread to the Bal stickies? That's where the Bottega Veneta one is and it would make it easier for me to see when there are new posts. It's currently under Bal shopping in the side bar.


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> @Vlad could we move the Authentic This Balenciaga thread to the Bal stickies? That's where the Bottega Veneta one is and it would make it easier for me to see when there are new posts. It's currently under Bal shopping in the side bar.



Yes, I will be moving the AT threads into their parent brand subs anyway. Alternatively, you can also be subscribed to the thread and you'll get notified when there are new posts in the thread.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Yes, I will be moving the AT threads into their parent brand subs anyway. Alternatively, you can also be subscribed to the thread and you'll get notified when there are new posts in the thread.


Thanks, I do get notified if there's a new post but not necessarily for any subsequent ones if I don't open the new one.


----------



## Swanky

When I go into conversations, I can only see new ones, I can't see the ones I responded to.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Hi,
This is not related to the update but I thought it would have been fixed?

There is a do not sell my information link below. When I click it I *believe* it’s turned off as it says “customize my ad experience” but then when I navigate away from the page it resets.

I understand this is a public forum that doesn’t charge membership and money always gotta be made somehow to fund the running.

That said, maybe if I understand more about what’s being sold or maybe we can bring up $ to help support without selling our info?


----------



## Vlad

Swanky said:


> When I go into conversations, I can only see new ones, I can't see the ones I responded to.



When you tap the letter icon after tapping your username/avatar, there should be a *Show All* link on the bottom of the window (along with a *Start a new conversation* link).

It seems that it sometimes bugs out, I will need to address this with the devs. Also, it appears that Safari's address bar obstructs these links. Fixing it today!

edit: this is now fixed!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

On my profile page there’s a section called “Media” that has nine random photos, mostly from 2006, depicting Louis Vuitton items. In my 16 yrs on the forum I’ve probably posted 1000s of pics, but I have no idea how those nine pics got into my “Media” section and I can’t figure out how to remove them. When I look at the “Media” section on the profile pages of other OGs — including the “Media” for @Vlad and @Swanky — you both have random 2006 photos there too, mostly LV. So maybe this is some kind of glitch?


----------



## EverSoElusive

@Vlad Would you consider allowing members to pin their favorite threads (when we are logged in) in the future?


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## Vlad

EverSoElusive said:


> @Vlad Would you consider allowing members to pin their favorite threads (when we are logged in) in the future?



I am not sure this is feasible. You can always *Watch* your favorite threads and access them on the *Watched Threads* page.


----------



## Vlad

Cosmopolitan said:


> On my profile page there’s a section called “Media” that has nine random photos, mostly from 2006, depicting Louis Vuitton items. In my 16 yrs on the forum I’ve probably posted 1000s of pics, but I have no idea how those nine pics got into my “Media” section and I can’t figure out how to remove them. When I look at the “Media” section on the profile pages of other OGs — including the “Media” for @Vlad and @Swanky — you both have random 2006 photos there too, mostly LV. So maybe this is some kind of glitch?



This is a new way for us to manage people's attachments. It is being currently rebuilt and will take a few more days to finish. I'll post an announcement soon!


----------



## paula3boys

Kevinaxx said:


> Hi,
> This is not related to the update but I thought it would have been fixed?
> 
> There is a do not sell my information link below. When I click it I *believe* it’s turned off as it says “customize my ad experience” but then when I navigate away from the page it resets.
> 
> I understand this is a public forum that doesn’t charge membership and money always gotta be made somehow to fund the running.
> 
> That said, maybe if I understand more about what’s being sold or maybe we can bring up $ to help support without selling our info?


I would like to know more about the "do not sell my information" and "customize my ad experience" items as well. It isn't clear what happens when clicking one or the other. I clicked do not sell... and now I see customize my ad... If I click on customize my ad.. then I see do not sell.. There are no options to customize and these things are so vague that I am not sure what it means when I only see one and not the other @Vlad


----------



## V0N1B2

I don’t even know what any of that ^^^ means. How is it you’ve both got 
this privacy statement and all I see at the bottom of my device is this: (nothing)


----------



## jellyv

V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t even know what any of that ^^^ means. How is it you’ve both got
> this privacy statement and all I see at the bottom of my device is this:



Same. I bet it's some devices or browsers only. Not on my Macbook Pro, Firefox.


----------



## livethelake

I "think" the Don't Sell My Information is related to the CCPA (California Consumer Privacy Act).  So it makes sense not everyone will see that option.


----------



## whateve

livethelake said:


> I "think" the Don't Sell My Information is related to the CCPA (California Consumer Privacy Act).  So it makes sense not everyone will see that option.


I thought that might be the case but I'm in California and I'm not seeing it.


----------



## livethelake

whateve said:


> I thought that might be the case but I'm in California and I'm not seeing it.


Welp guess I was wrong  @Vlad can probably figure it out.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Whether you see a message or not may have to do with the new software but the messages themselves are tied to the increased sophistication of software utilized to maximize the monetization ability of websites. I won't sell your personal data but I will do what I can to show you ads that you might click on as opposed to those you won't. I'm not a techie so I don't know how cookie data is amalgamated or communicated. Nothing new here just more tools available to website owners trying to generate revenue streams for their business.


----------



## Vlad

The ad choice message is provided by our ad network and it’s completely independent from our site and site’s software. Whether it is available to you to adjust your ad choices depends on your location and the local advertising regulations. The EU and CA have more stringent regulations, so users from there will see other ad options that folks from elsewhere.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

And, of course, you choose an ad network based upon the criteria important to you.


----------



## Vlad

Vanilla Bean said:


> And, of course, you choose an ad network based upon the criteria important to you.



In reality most of them operate the same way, waterfall system of intricate auction bidding in a handful of marketplaces. The ad impression is decided in a fraction of a second on page load. 

I personally dislike being dependent on display advertisements as a business. Soon we will be offering an alternative.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's an ever changing digital marketplace.  

Anyway, my primary point is that the footnotes are SOP for websites.


----------



## bagnut1

Vlad said:


> In reality most of them operate the same way, waterfall system of intricate auction bidding in a handful of marketplaces. The ad impression is decided in a fraction of a second on page load.
> 
> I personally dislike being dependent on display advertisements as a business. Soon we will be offering an alternative.


That’s great news. I know you will have a healthy cohort of users who will readily pay for a subscription.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I don't see any of the Balenciaga shopping threads listed in the Forum menu.


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## Swanky

Vanilla Bean said:


> I don't see any of the Balenciaga shopping threads listed in the Forum menu.



Click on sub forums


----------



## indiaink

Ok,I’ve realized I’m really missing the member name when you go to view newest posts in a thread. It only shows time/date. Can you add the member name back, please.


----------



## jellyv

Today in wonky: I posted on a thread that has now been folded into an existing one, leaving only my single post within _someone else's_ thread.  Can you please complete the folding-in and migrate it over to the placement of other posts in The Rise of Stealth Wealth and Hermes?

Here's my forlorn post on the now-vacated thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...cative-of-quiet-luxury.1054367/#post-35258561

Here's where the posts on the thread I responded to now are integrated:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-rise-of-stealth-wealth-and-hermes.1032503/page-11


----------



## acrowcounted

jellyv said:


> Today in wonky: I posted on a thread that has now been folded into an existing one, leaving only my single post within _someone else's_ thread.  Can you please complete the folding-in and migrate it over to the placement of other posts in Stealth Wealth and Hermes?
> 
> Here's my forlorn post on the now-vacated thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...cative-of-quiet-luxury.1054367/#post-35258561


This is simply a mod error when merging the threads. Ping @papertiger to clean it up. (Report the thread and PT will see it)


----------



## acrowcounted

indiaink said:


> Ok,I’ve realized I’m really missing the member name when you go to view newest posts in a thread. It only shows time/date. Can you add the member name back, please.


Apparently threads have much more visible info for users on laptops and the largest (13”) iPad model. All other things equal (same browser, OS version, etc) the normal size iPad has the extra columns (replies, views, recent commenter) truncated. @Vlad I assume the setting to remove the columns on the normal 9.7” ipad is somehow tied to screen/device size? Is it possible to include them for normal iPads please?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Aha! Found it. I don't normally read the stuff in red on the right so I completely missed it.*


----------



## Swanky

Vanilla Bean said:


> *Aha! Found it. I don't normally read the stuff in red on the right so I completely missed it.*
> 
> View attachment 5575023



Did you see I’d responded?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Swanky said:


> Did you see I’d responded?


Yes, thank you. At first I thought I was missing something very obvious as shown on your screen shot. But looking again I finally figured out the layout is completely different from phone to desktop monitor. Now you'll probably tell me that was a screen capture from your desktop monitor! Please don't.   Otherwise, it will confirm my insanity.

Thanks again.


----------



## Swanky

Vanilla Bean said:


> Yes, thank you. At first I thought I was missing something very obvious as shown on your screen shot. But looking again I finally figured out the layout is completely different from phone to desktop monitor. Now you'll probably tell me that was a screen capture from your desktop monitor! Please don't.   Otherwise, it will confirm my insanity.
> 
> Thanks again.



No no, from my phone! Glad you’ve found it!


----------



## mattyt

what happened to the Sheltering in Place forum?  can't seem to find it


----------



## Vlad

mattyt said:


> what happened to the Sheltering in Place forum?  can't seem to find it



Sheltering was getting a lot of newbies activity as it was the first forum on the forum list. Seeing as nobody is sheltering any more post lockdowns, I folded most of its thread into General Discussion, some into the handbags forum, and others into the health & fitness forum.


----------



## jblended

A small issue with my privacy settings in the new UI. My profile/status has reverted to public. When I deselect "show status" in my privacy settings and try to save, I get the message "please enter a valid number".


----------



## nicole0612

jblended said:


> A small issue with my privacy settings in the new UI. My profile/status has reverted to public. When I deselect "show status" in my privacy settings and try to save, I get the message "please enter a valid number".


It shows as private to others


----------



## indiaink

OK, something weird's going on - in the last two days I'm seeing really old (like years) posts being brought back up to the top with responses from folks who should know better but for some reason aren't seeing the thread they are responding to is  6-7 or more years old... This is in the Handbags forum.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Swanky said:


> There's just the up button now



Hi Swanky - Thank you, appreciate it.  I wish both arrows are still available, FOR ME, as I browse TPF from my phone most of the time.


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## Swanky

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi Swanky - Thank you, appreciate it.  I wish both arrows are still available, FOR ME, as I browse TPF from my phone most of the time.


Me too!


----------



## Vlad

jblended said:


> A small issue with my privacy settings in the new UI. My profile/status has reverted to public. When I deselect "show status" in my privacy settings and try to save, I get the message "please enter a valid number".



This issue was fixed!


----------



## newblonde

I didn’t read this whole thread but what happened to New Posts?


----------



## Swanky

New posts is still there, in Forums menu


----------



## Swanky

Vlad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.
> 
> I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.



I LOVE that the reply button automatically quotes!  Brilliant!


----------



## Vlad

Swanky said:


> I LOVE that the reply button automatically quotes!  Brilliant!



Didn't it used to do that before?


----------



## Swanky

Vlad said:


> Didn't it used to do that before?


Not for me.  Mine was VERY buggy for the past year however, so as annoying as it is to get used to something a little newer, it cleared out lots of cobwebs on my end!


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> Didn't it used to do that before?


It did for me.


----------



## turfnsurf

@Vlad 
Thrilled to have page navigation at top of threads again- thanks!

 Sadly still struggling [on iPhone OS 15.6 update and prior version] not having main directional arrows (bottom of device window) in order to back out of a thread without having to close out of TPF completely and relaunch to visit Menu/other threads.

 Is there a way of enabling that? TPF seems to be only site where this feature disappears. 

Thanks for your diligence


----------



## Vlad

turfnsurf said:


> @Vlad
> Thrilled to have page navigation at top of threads again- thanks!
> 
> Sadly still struggling [on iPhone OS 15.6 update and prior version] not having main directional arrows (bottom of device window) in order to back out of a thread without having to close out of TPF completely and relaunch to visit Menu/other threads.
> 
> Is there a way of enabling that? TPF seems to be only site where this feature disappears.
> 
> Thanks for your diligence



Do you mean you want to navigate backwards after entering a thread? 

If this is what you are looking to accomplish, just swipe from the left edge of the screen towards the right and the browser will jump back one page.


----------



## turfnsurf

Vlad said:


> Do you mean you want to navigate backwards after entering a thread?
> 
> If this is what you are looking to accomplish, just swipe from the left edge of the screen towards the right and the browser will jump back one page.


You’re a wizard! 
I realized that was how to exit an image attachment, but it didn’t occur to me to try it to exit a thread.  Makes sense now that you’ve told me.


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> OK, something weird's going on - in the last two days I'm seeing really old (like years) posts being brought back up to the top with responses from folks who should know better but for some reason aren't seeing the thread they are responding to is  6-7 or more years old... This is in the Handbags forum.


This is still happening.


----------



## Vlad

indiaink said:


> This is still happening.



Just give it a report and we can take a look!


----------



## papertiger

Search function: 

Do we not still want the option (we used to have) to choose between searching 'everywhere', 'this forum' or thread. 

Now I just get search title only and the 'by' (person who started/wrote). 

If I go to 'advanced', I have to start the search all over again.


----------



## Vlad

papertiger said:


> Search function:
> 
> Do we not still want the option (we used to have) to choose between searching 'everywhere', 'this forum' or thread.
> 
> Now I just get search title only and the 'by' (person who started/wrote).
> 
> If I go to 'advanced', I have to start the search all over again.



The option to search _Everywhere, Threads, This Forum, or This Thread_ is still in the dropdown menu.


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I am still really struggling to adapt to the new mobile experience where the thread doesn't say the date of original posting, only the latest response. Can we bring that back please??


----------



## 1LV

Unable to change profile/status from public to private.


----------



## Vlad

1LV said:


> Unable to change profile/status from public to private.



You are already private. 

The privacy settings page had a bug that was addressed about a week or so ago.


----------



## Vlad

ItsPurseonal said:


> I am still really struggling to adapt to the new mobile experience where the thread doesn't say the date of original posting, only the latest response. Can we bring that back please??



I am not sure that the previous theme had this information on mobile, there isn't enough room on the thread listing view to accommodate it.

What phone are you browsing the forum on?


----------



## 1LV

Vlad said:


> You are already private.
> 
> The privacy settings page had a bug that was addressed about a week or so ago.


Sorry to bother you for nothing.  Thanks for checking for me.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Vlad said:


> I am not sure that the previous theme had this information on mobile, there isn't enough room on the thread listing view to accommodate it.
> 
> What phone are you browsing the forum on?



I am pretty sure that it did used to have a similar format to the desktop experience where you can see both latest posting date and original posting date. I browse on an iPhone XS Max (not sure what edition but it’s the big iPhone)


----------



## southernbelle43

What can I say. I cannot even get to my conversations at all?


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> What can I say. I cannot even get to my conversations at all?


You should be able to click on your member name which brings up a new window, and then click on envelope?


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> You should be able to click on your member name which brings up a new window, and then click on envelope?
> 
> View attachment 5582431


Thank you. I tried everything but that.


----------



## acrowcounted

ItsPurseonal said:


> I am pretty sure that it did used to have a similar format to the desktop experience where you can see both latest posting date and original posting date. I browse on an iPhone XS Max (not sure what edition but it’s the big iPhone)


It definitely had this info at least for the iPadOS. Any way we could make the iPadOS devices get the desktop treatment rather than the mobile treatment?


----------



## Vlad

acrowcounted said:


> It definitely had this info at least for the iPadOS. Any way we could make the iPadOS devices get the desktop treatment rather than the mobile treatment?



On iPadOS, the thread starter is shown, just direct your iPad vertically and the info shows up!


----------



## acrowcounted

Vlad said:


> On iPadOS, the thread starter is shown just direct your iPad vertically and the info shows up!


Wow! So weird that more info shows when vertical vs horizontal! Thanks for the tip! (Wish it were still there when horizontal like it used to be though lol, never happy! )


----------



## gopchangreview

Vlad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.
> 
> I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


Hi Vlad!

I have created my account 5 days ago and have since commented on more than 5 existing threads but my account is still not upgraded to be able to post. Could you help me on this please? Thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

sarahreviews said:


> Hi Vlad!
> 
> I have created my account 5 days ago and have since commented on more than 5 existing threads but my account is still not upgraded to be able to post. Could you help me on this please? Thank you!!



You're all set.


----------



## indiaink

Vlad said:


> On iPadOS, the thread starter is shown, just direct your iPad vertically and the info shows up!


And I never use my iPad vertically; I have it in a keyboard case that makes it work like a Mac. Oh well.


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Is there a way to turn off the mobile experience when you’re on mobile? I’d rather have to zoom in on a desktop version than not know when a thread was originally posted - I know I keep asking about this but it is really hampering my experience!


----------



## Vlad

ItsPurseonal said:


> Is there a way to turn off the mobile experience when you’re on mobile? I’d rather have to zoom in on a desktop version than not know when a thread was originally posted - I know I keep asking about this but it is really hampering my experience!



I am afraid this is not possible. They are one and the same; the page just dynamically changes based on the screen size.


----------



## HavPlenty

For some reason when I upload pictures they automatically insert into the post. I would like to leave them as thumbnails. I can't figure out how to do this. Only happened since the latest update.


----------



## whateve

HavPlenty said:


> For some reason when I upload pictures they automatically insert into the post. I would like to leave them as thumbnails. I can't figure out how to do this. Only happened since the latest update.


After you upload them, but before you post, click on the top left of the photo where it says insert, and it will drop down with 2 options: thumbnail and full.


----------



## HavPlenty

whateve said:


> After you upload them, but before you post, click on the top left of the photo where it says insert, and it will drop down with 2 options: thumbnail and full.


Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

@Vlad I've noticed the list on the right side of the sub forum isn't always showing the correct date of the last post in a thread (for instance, the last post on the "Rolex, why no dedicated forum" thread was showing the latest post as today when it was actually yesterday (it corrected as I was typing this post). Since everything is bolded it makes it difficult to know when something new is posted. It also appears to be random.


----------



## 880

..


----------



## Alexa5

Would it be possible to have the shopping subforum back up near the regular threads like it used to?  I think it is being missed off to the side so certain topics aren’t used much anymore.  Just a thought and understand if it can’t be done.


----------



## allanrvj

Would it be possible if the subforum links on the side remain when you are in a subforum?

The way it is now is when I want to get to another subforum B, I have to get out of the subforum A, into the main, and then click the link to subforum B.


----------



## muchstuff

@Vlad can we please have the "authenticate this" and the "post your finds" threads moved from Balenciaga shopping to the stickies? The "identify this" thread is a sticky and these two aren't. 
People (especially newbies) aren't looking at the subforums, so we're starting to get more authentication requests on the "identify this" thread. The AT and "post your finds" threads are too important to be hidden away, they really need to be stickies. Many thanks!


----------



## purly

ItsPurseonal said:


> Is there a way to turn off the mobile experience when you’re on mobile? I’d rather have to zoom in on a desktop version than not know when a thread was originally posted - I know I keep asking about this but it is really hampering my experience!



Depending on which browser you use, the option may exist.

The browser sends some small piece of information called a user agent to websites and that tells the website what type of device it is. Some browsers have the option to send a user agent that doesn't mention it's a mobile device.

Here is how that looks on my browser:



Here is the setting on Chrome:


----------



## Vlad

purly said:


> Depending on which browser you use, the option may exist.
> 
> The browser sends some small piece of information called a user agent to websites and that tells the website what type of device it is. Some browsers have the option to send a user agent that doesn't mention it's a mobile device.



Our site design does not change based on the device type it's being viewed on, but rather the screen size. The page will look the same even if you request the desktop site on mobile.


----------



## purly

Vlad said:


> Our site design does not change based on the device type it's being viewed on, but rather the screen size. The page will look the same even if you request the desktop site on mobile.



It changes! 

Mobile site on mobile device:




Desktop site setting used on mobile device:


----------



## Vlad

purly said:


> It changes!



No kidding, I learned something new today!


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> @Vlad can we please have the "authenticate this" and the "post your finds" threads moved from Balenciaga shopping to the stickies? The "identify this" thread is a sticky and these two aren't.
> People (especially newbies) aren't looking at the subforums, so we're starting to get more authentication requests on the "identify this" thread. The AT and "post your finds" threads are too important to be hidden away, they really need to be stickies. Many thanks!


@Vlad ?


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> @Vlad ?



This is done!


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> This is done!


Thank you!


----------



## purly

I have just started getting this pop up about an app the last couple of days. I hit the x button, but it keeps coming back. I just want to use tpf through my browser, I don't want to install an app. Is there any way I could stop being notified about this?


----------



## redney

purly said:


> I have just started getting this pop up about an app the last couple of days. I hit the x button, but it keeps coming back. I just want to use tpf through my browser, I don't want to install an app. Is there any way I could stop being notified about this?
> 
> View attachment 5611687


Same question. And also, I can't find the purseforum app in the Google Play store. ???


----------



## iluvmybags

muchstuff said:


> Do we know where the auctions thread has gone?





Vlad said:


> I ditched it. We had a good run, but now I have bigger plans. Stay tuned…





iluvmybags said:


> I went to mark a resale listing as sold, and can no longer find the YOUR AUCTION LISTINGS thread. Has it been removed or moved elsewhere?



Any update?
I’m sure I‘m not alone in really missing the ability of sharing these listings with other tPFers


----------



## Vlad

purly said:


> I have just started getting this pop up about an app the last couple of days. I hit the x button, but it keeps coming back. I just want to use tpf through my browser, I don't want to install an app. Is there any way I could stop being notified about this?





redney said:


> Same question. And also, I can't find the purseforum app in the Google Play store. ???



The app is in final stages of development and will be available in the coming weeks. The notification should now be offline!


----------



## oreo713

Vlad said:


> The app is in final stages of development and will be available in the coming weeks. The notification should now be offline!


Is it ready?   (I am so anxious about the app!!!)


----------



## Vlad

oreo713 said:


> Is it ready?   (I am so anxious about the app!!!)



It's in Apple's final review process!


----------



## KittyCattt

Will tpf app be available on Android phones too? (Please)


----------



## oreo713

Vlad said:


> It's in Apple's final review process!


Yay!!!  Can't wait!   Are you going to announce it when it's been approved and ready to go?


----------



## Vlad

KittyCattt said:


> Will tpf app be available on Android phones too? (Please)



Yes, of course!



oreo713 said:


> Yay!!!  Can't wait!   Are you going to announce it when it's been approved and ready to go?



Yes, will do. You won't miss it!


----------



## pinky7129

Vlad said:


> Yes, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, will do. You won't miss it!


Eagerly waiting


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Is there a way to make my Home Screen default to “forums” like how it used to be, instead of defaulting to new “threads?” I find it annoying to toggle


----------



## Swanky

My bookmark is set to the home page/forums list, is that what you mean?


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Swanky said:


> My bookmark is set to the home page/forums list, is that what you mean?



I think so? When I open TPF, it defaults to this:




But I want it to default to this:


----------



## Vlad

Hi all,

We've just updated TPF to the latest branch of the forum software. While I am working out all the kinks still, please use this thread to post any feedback you may have so I can have it addressed.

I have disabled the achievements / gamification elements, I don't think we will need those here.


----------



## Swanky

Are you opening from a bookmark?  Just change the url for the bookmark if so.


----------



## Vlad

ItsPurseonal said:


> I think so? When I open TPF, it defaults to this:
> 
> 
> 
> But I want it to default to this:





			https://forum.purseblog.com/account/preferences
		


Set *Default Feed* to *Forums*.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Vlad said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/account/preferences
> 
> 
> 
> Set *Default Feed* to *Forums*.



Thank you!!


----------

